# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Si rinovohet pashaporta jashte shtetit????

## gocpersmari

Pershendetje te gjitheve. 

Desha te di nese ndonjeri ose i ka bere vete ose e ka degjuar nga te tjere proceduren e marrjes se pashaportes se re ose zgjatjes se asaj te vjetres. Une banoj ne Shtetet e Bashkuara, dhe nuk po gjej dot pergjigje nga konsullata shqiptare ketu, they never answer the phone. Ju lutem nqs keni dijeni per proceduren te me njoftoni. Shume faleminderit

----------


## ChuChu

Goca, procedura eshte teper e thjeshte, mgjse keta perfaqesuesit tane ne DC jane pak te veshtire per t'u kapur. U dergohet pashaporta, nje cek prej 30 dollaresh (aq me duket se eshte tani) dhe nje cek tjeter per te mbuluar shpenzimet e FedEx-it qe te te kthejne pashaporten. Cmimet ekzakte nuk i di, e do lodhesh cik por vije telefonin ne redial deri sa te kapesh ndonje nga ambasada.

gud llak!

----------


## LemonDrop

Deri para nja dy javesh ka qene $15 shuma qe duhej derguar me pashaporten.  Nuk di te kete ndryshuar.  Me telefon do e kesh pak te veshtire t'i kapesh keta te ambasades sic te tha dhe Kuqalashja, por dergoi nje e-mail Elton Talkes sekretari i ambasades qe merret me pashaportat, dhe pyete qe te marresh informacion te plote.  Adresa: e.talka@verizon.net.

Jane shume te sjellshem dhe te mbarojne pune shpejt.

Gjithe te mirat!

----------


## gocpersmari

Te dyve shume faleminderit, ka mundesi do te shkoj dhe te mbaroj pune brenda dites, dhe shpjegimet qe me dhate ishin shume te vlefshme. Kisha frike se mos do me duhesh ndonje certifikate apo dokument qe nuk e disponoj per momentin. Shum faleminderit dhe nje here, sidomos per adresen e emailit, do ti shkruaj qe tani. Ne telefon nuk dalin, keshtu qe kjo do jete menyra me mire. Gjithe te mirat te dyve.

----------

